# LOLA Tract WMA



## Mcrar (Sep 26, 2017)

Do yall know anything about this place ? I was looking threw my reg book and came a crossed it .


----------



## loudandclear (Oct 29, 2017)

Have been out there lots in the past couple of weeks to scout it for the upcoming sign in hunt starting this weekend. Have not really seen any signs of deer out there and don't know of any bowhunters success so far but I figured I would still hunt it this year due to the proximity to Valdosta and it being a new WMA.


----------



## Mcrar (Oct 30, 2017)

i been a few times and seen some deer. I will be there this weekend . shoot me a txt if you dont mind . 229 412 4975


----------



## Bryanbo115 (Dec 18, 2017)

I go out there quite often. Talked to Mr Jeremy from life outdoors and someone shot a 7 point out there during the last firearm week. I’ve seen 2 new rub around the area I like to hunt.


----------

